# Pyramid Grip King Motorhome Car and Caravan Mud Grips



## jacksatlast (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi

Anyone tried these?

Look like they could do a good job, and at least their legal!! Unlike Bread Baskets!

Might be a waste of money and a real pain to keep clean, but I know we'll need something as we use CL's a lot.

jks


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Only had need to use ours once, but did the job.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Have a look at "Michelin Easy Grip" or "Snow Socks". Used Snow Socks last year at work and they were great. Just ordered a set for the van. I think that they will be able to be used on grass and mud, but could rip them if stones in amongst the mud. The Michelin Easy Grips look more robust, but could not get the size for the van.

David


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

> The-Clangers wrote: "Snow Socks". Used Snow Socks last year at work and they were great.


Do you know if they can be used on grass and mud? Bout a pair for my car last year but due to delivery delays, didn't get to use them. My campervan has the same size tyres so would be useful if I could use these for mud and grass?

Chris & Tilly. :?:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think Fiamma have copied the idea from >these people< I bought a set of Grip Tracks 10years ago and have not regretted it. I have used them a few times in anger with success and often park on them when rain is forecast. I haven't found them difficult to clean, in fact I have never cleaned them other than to knock off dried mud. I roll them up and store them in a wet locker along with my ramps and boots. The locker has to be cleaned now and again 

The only difficulty I have had is the connecting cord does break but it is easily repaired on mine. Check you can do this on the Fiamma or any others.

If the ground is really, really very muddy then you will still get stuck but so would you with bread boards. In other words they are as good as anything else and probably better for the smaller vans.

peedee


----------



## jacksatlast (Oct 2, 2010)

Once again thanks everyone for your input. Its amazing, I only have to ask a question and like a Genie its answered.


shall get some Grip Kings next trip.

Picking up the Motor home today Very nervous but excited.

Jks x


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> I think Fiamma have copied the idea from >these people<
> peedee


They're made by Pyramid rather than Fiamma? Agree they're the same though, just half the price.

Here's a question though...looking on-line, I think I may have used ours upside down on the occasion I needed them. Take a look at the picture here. Is it supposed to be pointy bits down, cross-members up, or as shown in the diagram cross-members down, pointy bits up? I did the latter, which is the opposite of the photo - oops - still seemed to work though...

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mine came as is, no mallet, carry bag or gloves. Bought them at a Lincoln show at show offer of £30.

I may still have the instructions of how to use in the van but I have always used the spiky side up to the tread.

I think the idea has been around some time. Certain there have been DIY jobs about rather like a rope ladder  

peedee


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

at least their legal!! Unlike Bread Baskets. ??
How are Bread Baskets illegal ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I 'spose because they have been nicked from the bread people to whom they belong?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I looked at getting a set of these today - £24.95. But when they added postage (by courier, no option to NI) the price went up to over £50!!

I've requested that they sent via PO which would cost less than £10, maybe less than £5.

We'll see.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Someone's working overtime in their place - had the answer back already.

Unfortunately it's a No.


----------



## Beetee (Apr 22, 2008)

Try these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230537841219


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Unfortunately for JWW:

_Item location: Glasgow, United Kingdom
Dispatches to: United Kingdom 
Excludes: Channel Islands, Isle of Man, *Northern Ireland*_


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Beetee said:


> Try these:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230537841219


Thanks, Beetee - but as Rosbotham points out, they have "Not available to Northern Ireland".

You'd be amazed how often we get excluded here - for postage, insurance... We could easily get a complex!!

Actually, we called at a caravan dealer in Bangor (N.I., not Wales!) and got the real thing for less than £20!

Must remember... internet isn't always cheaper.

Also got a Reich 12l/min pump for £12-odd, so well-pleased.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

JWW said:


> Actually, we called at a caravan dealer in Bangor (N.I., not Wales!) and got the real thing for less than £20!


Good stuff. Think that's about what I paid off t'internet.

Paul


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Cheapest, despite high postage seems to be Waudby's Outdoor leisure, £14.95 plus & 6.95 = £21.90, £8 cheaper than Amazon.

Current link Waudby's


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We carry our snow chains
Not used them but I guess they would do the same job


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Snow chains are fine in snow, but in the mud of the Dorset Steam Fair this year you would get covered in it putting them on and then again taking them off!! They would work though.

I spent 3 years exploring the deserts of Saudi Arabia and used small sand ladders made of welded angle iron, which worked brilliantly in sand. These look very similar, albeit linked by rope. BTW, the vees point upwards, in response to a question posed further back in the thread.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It's the Muddy Season again so time to get all the "Get Me Out Of Here" breadbaskets out.

I wonder how effective these would be? A good price.

Get me moving


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

That's a very good price and a lot less than what I saw when I considered this solution. The only problem is the storage od them, especially when full of mud. I'll bet they will work better than any other though.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

we use monster mats from these guys, www.smartoutdoors.biz 
We always park up on them and they give enough traction to move off.

Only thing is I have to do the muddy dash to retrieve them whilst hubby gets to firm ground!


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the look of the Ground Guard tiles better than the Monster Mats for use on very soft ground. Recent experience in a crop field at the Dorset Steam Fair saw my motorhome slowly sinking on the side opposite the levellers. I don't think a flexible mat would have made any difference, only sinking under the wheels and wrapping up the sides.

The mats do have the advantage of being roll up storable, but the tiles look far more robust for the task, though a bit less easy to store perhaps. Then perhaps not.

Whichever is used, prevention is better than cure, even if you do have a hundred tractors on hand to pull you out!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

After getting stuck many years ago, on my own front garden   :roll: It took me 4 hours to get off.
After watching the video which I thought was really good, I purchased Griptrack.
I have never needed to use them in anger, maybe due to once stuck, lesson learned and never again.
I have never parked on them because when wilding on grass we carry four stainless steel checker plates which the van wheels sit on.
From memory, the Griptracks roll out to about 6 feet long, and come in a bag with a mallet. They also have lengths of rope which you tie onto your van so that after getting going, you do not need to stop until your vehicle is on firm ground. The Griptracks just follow behind on the ropes.
I think there are cheaper examples, but are they as good?


----------

